# Solved: Freespace 2 does not install on windows 7



## dan1985 (Jul 7, 2011)

I recently decided to reinstall my old 20'th anniversary edition on my system and it simply does not work. Every time I select the auto play function or directly click the setup icon, my PC does absolutely nothing. It thinks for a short while and then stops with no error messeges. I tried every compatibility mode possible and nothing works.

I once left my PC on idle for a few hours and when I came back, the installation had already started. I actually timed how long it takes the game to start installing - one hour and twenty minutes. Then of course it had the nerve to freeze on me about half way while trying to load install shield.

here is the dxdiag report:

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 7/7/2011, 20:51:10
Machine name: DANIEL-PC
Operating System: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit (6.1, Build 7600) (7600.win7_gdr.101026-1503)
Language: Hebrew (Regional Setting: Hebrew)
System Manufacturer: Hewlett-Packard
System Model: HP Pavilion dv6 Notebook PC
BIOS: Default System BIOS
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU M 520 @ 2.40GHz (4 CPUs), ~2.4GHz
Memory: 4096MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 3894MB RAM
Page File: 2289MB used, 5496MB available
Windows Dir: C:\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
User DPI Setting: Using System DPI
System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
DxDiag Version: 6.01.7600.16385 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5650
Manufacturer: ATI Technologies Inc.
Chip type: ATI display adapter (0x68C1)
DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_68C1&SUBSYS_144A103C&REV_00
Display Memory: 2705 MB
Dedicated Memory: 1014 MB
Shared Memory: 1690 MB
Current Mode: 1366 x 768 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor Name: Generic PnP Monitor
Monitor Model: unknown
Monitor Id: LGD02AC
Native Mode: 1366 x 768(p) (59.636Hz)
Output Type: Internal
Driver Name: atiu9p64.dll,atiuxp64.dll,atiuxp64.dll,atiu9pag,atiuxpag,atiuxpag,atiumdva,atiumd6a.cap,atitmm64.dll
Driver File Version: 8.14.0001.6091 (English)
Driver Version: 8.692.1.0
DDI Version: 10.1
Driver Model: WDDM 1.1
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 1/22/2010 19:07:10, 28160 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: 
Device Identifier: {D7B71EE2-2B81-11CF-4764-4B34A1C2C535}
Vendor ID: 0x1002
Device ID: 0x68C1
SubSys ID: 0x144A103C
Revision ID: 0x0000
Driver Strong Name: oem4.inf:ATI.Mfg.NTamd64.6.1:ati2mtag_Manhattan_PXAI:8.692.1.0ci\ven_1002&dev_68c1&subsys_144a103c
Rank Of Driver: 00E60001
Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C 
Deinterlace Caps: {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
{6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{3C5323C1-6FB7-44F5-9081-056BF2EE449D}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{552C0DAD-CCBC-420B-83C8-74943CF9F1A6}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
D3D9 Overlay: Not Supported
DXVA-HD: Not Supported
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Enabled

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: Speakers and Headphones (IDT High Definition Audio CODEC)
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: No
Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_111D&DEV_7605&SUBSYS_103C144A&REV_1004
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: stwrt64.sys
Driver Version: 6.10.6292.0000 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 11/26/2010 09:55:47, 515584 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: IDT
HW Accel Level: Basic
Cap Flags: 0xF1F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

Description: Independent Headphones (IDT High Definition Audio CODEC)
Default Sound Playback: No
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_111D&DEV_7605&SUBSYS_103C144A&REV_1004
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: stwrt64.sys
Driver Version: 6.10.6292.0000 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
 WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 11/26/2010 09:55:47, 515584 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: IDT
HW Accel Level: Basic
Cap Flags: 0xF1F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
Description: Integrated Microphone Array (IDT High Definition Audio CODEC)
Default Sound Capture: Yes
Default Voice Capture: No
Driver Name: stwrt64.sys
Driver Version: 6.10.6292.0000 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 11/26/2010 09:55:47, 515584 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x1
Format Flags: 0xFFFFF

Description: External Mic (IDT High Definition Audio CODEC)
Default Sound Capture: No
Default Voice Capture: Yes
Driver Name: stwrt64.sys
Driver Version: 6.10.6292.0000 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 11/26/2010 09:55:47, 515584 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x1
Format Flags: 0xFFFFF

Description: Stereo Mix (IDT High Definition Audio CODEC)
Default Sound Capture: No
Default Voice Capture: No
Driver Name: stwrt64.sys
Driver Version: 6.10.6292.0000 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 11/26/2010 09:55:47, 515584 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x1
Format Flags: 0xFFFFF

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
Device Name: Mouse
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x3B34
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub20
| Service: usbhub
| 
+-+ Generic USB Hub
| | Vendor/Product ID: 0x8087, 0x0020
| | Location: Port_#0001.Hub_#0002
| | Matching Device ID: usb\class_09
| | Service: usbhub

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| 
+ Synaptics PS/2 Port TouchPad
| Matching Device ID: *syn1e1d
| Upper Filters: SynTP
| Service: i8042prt
| 
+ Logitech USB MouseMan Wheel+
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC00B
| Matching Device ID: hid\vid_046d&pid_c00b
| Service: mouhid
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
Drive: C:
Free Space: 206.4 GB
Total Space: 455.0 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: ST9500420AS

Drive: D:
Free Space: 3.1 GB
Total Space: 21.6 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: ST9500420AS

Drive: E:
Free Space: 0.1 GB
Total Space: 0.1 GB
File System: FAT32
Model: ST9500420AS

Drive: H:
Model: DTSoftBusCd00
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (Hebrew), , 0 bytes

Drive: F:
Model: hp DVDRAM GT30L
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (Hebrew), , 0 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
Name: Intel(R) processor DRAM Controller - 0044
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0044&SUBSYS_144A103C&REV_02\3&11583659&0&00
Driver: n/a

Name: Reserved - 2D12
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2D12&SUBSYS_144A103C&REV_02\3&4F11E61&0&12
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 - 3B42
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B42&SUBSYS_144A103C&REV_05\3&11583659&0&E0
Driver: n/a

Name: Broadcom 4313 802.11b/g/n
Device ID: PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4727&SUBSYS_145C103C&REV_01\4&125E10F9&0&00E0
Driver: n/a

Name: QPI Physical 0 - 2D11
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2D11&SUBSYS_144A103C&REV_02\3&4F11E61&0&11
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 3B3C
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B3C&SUBSYS_144A103C&REV_05\3&11583659&0&D0
Driver: n/a

Name: QPI Link 0 - 2D10
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2D10&SUBSYS_144A103C&REV_02\3&4F11E61&0&10
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 3B34
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B34&SUBSYS_144A103C&REV_05\3&11583659&0&E8
Driver: n/a

Name: QuickPath Architecture System Address Decoder - 2D01
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2D01&SUBSYS_144A103C&REV_02\3&4F11E61&0&01
Driver: n/a

Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_AA60&SUBSYS_144A103C&REV_00\4&826E7DC&0&0108
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) Turbo Boost Technology Driver
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B32&SUBSYS_144A103C&REV_05\3&11583659&0&FE
Driver: n/a

Name: QuickPath Architecture Generic Non-core Registers - 2C62
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2C62&SUBSYS_144A103C&REV_02\3&4F11E61&0&00
Driver: n/a

Name: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5650
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_68C1&SUBSYS_144A103C&REV_00\4&826E7DC&0&0008
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller - 3B30
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B30&SUBSYS_144A103C&REV_05\3&11583659&0&FB
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 2448
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2448&SUBSYS_144A103C&REV_A5\3&11583659&0&F0
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) Management Engine Interface
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B64&SUBSYS_144A103C&REV_06\3&11583659&0&B0
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 5 Series 4 Port SATA AHCI Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B29&SUBSYS_144A103C&REV_05\3&11583659&0&FA
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) Graphics Media Accelerator HD
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0046&SUBSYS_144A103C&REV_02\3&11583659&0&10
Driver: n/a

Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B56&SUBSYS_144A103C&REV_05\3&11583659&0&D8
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) HM55 Express Chipset LPC Interface Controller - 3B09
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B09&SUBSYS_144A103C&REV_05\3&11583659&0&F8
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) processor PCI Express Root Port - 0045
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0045&SUBSYS_144A103C&REV_02\3&11583659&0&08
Driver: n/a

Name: Reserved - 2D13
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2D13&SUBSYS_144A103C&REV_02\3&4F11E61&0&13
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2 - 3B44
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B44&SUBSYS_144A103C&REV_05\3&11583659&0&E1
Driver: n/a

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOD.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
MP3 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,mp3dmod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp4sdecd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsdecd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,wmvdecod.dll,6.01.7600.16597
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp43decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mpg4decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
CyberLink Audio Decoder (HP),0x00201000,1,1,CLAud.ax,6.03.0000.2429
MSDVD Audio Wizard (HP),0x00200001,1,1,CLAudWizard.ax,1.00.0000.4414
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,14.00.8117.0416
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,14.00.8117.0416
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,14.00.8117.0416
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,WLXVAFilt.dll,14.00.8117.0416
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,14.00.8117.0416
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,14.00.8117.0416
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,14.00.8117.0416
CyberLink MPEG Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,P2GVidEnc.ax,
ATI Ticker,0x00200000,0,1,Ticker.ax,
CyberLink MP3/WAV Wrapper,0x00200000,1,1,P2GMP3Wrap.ax,
CyberLink Line21 Decoder Filter (HP),0x00200000,0,2,CLLine21.ax,4.00.0000.10210
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
CyberLink AudioCD Filter,0x00200000,0,1,P2GAudioCD.ax,
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7600.16385
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,12.00.7600.16385
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
SBE2MediaTypeProfile,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16724
CyberLink Editing Service 3.0 (Source),0x00200000,0,2,P2GEdtKrn.dll,
Microsoft DTV-DVD Video Decoder,0x005fffff,2,4,msmpeg2vdec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7600.16724
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16724
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
P2G Video Decoder,0x00200000,2,3,P2GVSD.ax,
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7600.16724
Closed Captions Analysis Filter,0x00200000,2,5,cca.dll,6.06.7600.16385
SBE2FileScan,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16724
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
CyberLink Video Regulator,0x00200000,1,1,P2GRGL.ax,
P2G Audio Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,P2GAud.ax,
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
MMACE ProcAmp,0x00200000,0,2,MMACEFilters.dll,
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
CyberLink Video Effect,0x00200000,1,1,P2GVidFx.ax,
Cyberlink SubTitle(HP),0x00200000,2,1,CLSubTitle.ax,1.00.0000.6519
CyberLink Audio Noise Reduction,0x00200000,1,1,P2GAuNRWrapper.ax,
Microsoft MPEG-2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
CyberLink MPEG-2 Splitter,0x00200000,1,2,P2Gm2spliter.ax,
CyberLink Audio VolumeBooster,0x00200000,1,1,P2GVB.ax,
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16724
Cyberlink Dump Dispatch Filter,0x00200000,1,0,P2GDumpDispatch.ax,
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
CyberLink Audio Effect (HP),0x00200000,1,1,claudfx.ax,6.00.0000.6525
CyberLink Audio Resampler,0x00200000,1,1,P2GAuRsmpl.ax,
File Writer,0x00200000,1,0,WLXVAFilt.dll,14.00.8117.0416
VPS Decoder,0x00200000,0,0,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7600.16385
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7600.16385
CyberLink MPEG-1 Splitter,0x00200000,1,2,P2Gm1spliter.ax,
CyberLink Tzan Filter (HP),0x00200000,1,1,CLTzan.ax,3.05.0000.2005
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,6.01.7600.16385
MMACE SoftEmu,0x00200000,0,2,MMACEFilters.dll,
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
iTV Data Sink,0x00600000,1,0,itvdata.dll,6.06.7600.16385
iTV Data Capture filter,0x00600000,1,1,itvdata.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Cyberlink File Reader (Async.),0x00200000,0,1,P2GReader.ax,
CyberLink M2V Writer,0x00200000,1,0,P2GM2VWriter.ax,
Cyberlink Dump Filter,0x00200000,1,0,P2GDump.ax,
CyberLink Video Stabilizer,0x00200000,1,1,P2GVideoStabilizer.ax,
CyberLink DVD Navigator (HP),0x00200000,0,3,CLNavX.ax,8.00.0002.3712
CyberLink PCM Wrapper,0x00200000,1,1,P2GPCMEnc.ax,
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,qdvd.dll,6.06.7600.16385
MMACE DeInterlace,0x00200000,0,2,MMACEFilters.dll,
Overlay Mixer2,0x00200000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.06.7600.16385
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
RDP DShow Redirection Filter,0xffffffff,1,0,DShowRdpFilter.dll,
Microsoft MPEG-2 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WST Pager,0x00200000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7600.16724
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft AC3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msac3enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16724
CyberLink TimeStretch Filter (CES),0x00200000,1,1,P2Gauts.ax,
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.06.7600.16385
CyberLink TL MPEG Splitter,0x00200000,1,2,P2GTLMSplter.ax,
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
CyberLink MPEG Muxer,0x00200000,2,1,P2GMpgMux.ax,
CyberLink Video/SP Decoder (HP),0x00200000,2,3,CLVSD.ax,8.04.0000.1014
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Microsoft DTV-DVD Audio Decoder,0x005fffff,1,1,msmpeg2adec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
StreamBufferSink2,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16724
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
P2G Video Regulator,0x00200000,1,1,P2GResample.ax,
P2G Audio Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,P2GAudEnc.ax,
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,evr.dll,6.01.7600.16385
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
CyberLink MPEG Decoder,0x00200000,2,3,P2GMVD.ax,

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvxencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvencod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
VP60® Simple Profile ,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
VP61® Advanced Profile,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Messenger Audio Codec,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490

Audio Capture Sources:
Integrated Microphone Array (ID,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
External Mic (IDT High Definiti,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Stereo Mix (IDT High Definition,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385

PBDA CP Filters:
PBDA DTFilter,0x00600000,1,1,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7600.16724
PBDA ETFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7600.16724
PBDA PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7600.16724

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,
MicIn,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385
MuxedIn1,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385
,0x00000000,0,0,,
HP Webcam,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
ATI HD Audio rear output,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385
HpOut,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,
Speaker,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.06.7600.16648

Video Capture Sources:
HP Webcam,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385
HP Web Camera Filter,0x00200000,0,1,YCWebCameraSource.ax,3.00.9627.2511

Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7600.16385

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7600.16385

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,1,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16724
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16724
PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16724
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16724

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385

Audio Renderers:
Speakers and Headphones (IDT Hi,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
CyberLink Audio Renderer (HP),0x00200000,1,0,CLADR.ax,7.00.0000.2111
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
DirectSound: Independent Headphones (IDT High Definition Audio CODEC),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
DirectSound: Speakers and Headphones (IDT High Definition Audio CODEC),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Independent Headphones (IDT Hig,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490

---------------
EVR Power Information
---------------
Current Setting: {5C67A112-A4C9-483F-B4A7-1D473BECAFDC} (Quality) 
Quality Flags: 2576
Enabled:
Force throttling
Allow half deinterlace
Allow scaling
Decode Power Usage: 100
Balanced Flags: 1424
Enabled:
Force throttling
Allow batching
Force half deinterlace
Force scaling
Decode Power Usage: 50
PowerFlags: 1424
Enabled:
Force throttling
Allow batching
Force half deinterlace
Force scaling
Decode Power Usage: 0


Hope that helps,
Dan.


----------



## dan1985 (Jul 7, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## shadow6224 (Feb 12, 2011)

Is it possible that the version you are trying to re-install is meant for an older version of windows?
could you send me a link or something to tell me what the program is that you are trying to install?


----------



## dan1985 (Jul 7, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freespace_2

It wasn't meant to run on Windows 7, I was hoping that there was a way to make it work. I remember it working for me on Windows Xp even though it wasn't meant to run on it either.

The game's system requirements are as follows:

Pentium 200Mhz
Windows 95/98/me with directX 6.0
32 MB RAM
400MB hard drive space
8x CD-ROM
DirectSound certified sound card 
hadware accelerated card(with newest drivers) G200,G400,Banshee, Voodoo1,2,3, Savage 4, TNT
TNT2, ATI Rage Furry, ATI Rage 128 or ATI Rage

Recommended Requirements
Pentium 266Mhz
64MB RAM
Hardware excelerated card with 8MB RAM
3D sound card (A3d or EAX)


----------



## shadow6224 (Feb 12, 2011)

You can run software in any version of windows. That's what's nice about windows 7: it'll run any program in an older version. Do you have all the requirements other than the operating system?Click here for instructions how to use compatibility for programs.


----------



## dan1985 (Jul 7, 2011)

As I mentioned in my first post, none of the compatibility modes work. 

And yes, my Pc meets all the requirements aside from the OS. That is, if by requirements you mean better hardware & software than the recommended setup. I don't actually own any of the aforementioned compatible Graphics Cards.


----------



## shadow6224 (Feb 12, 2011)

What version of windows are you trying to run the game in? It seems like the game is meant to be run in windows 98.


----------



## dan1985 (Jul 7, 2011)

Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit (6.1, Build 7600). I presume it's SP 1.


----------



## dan1985 (Jul 7, 2011)

I fear the worst. This is still a speculation, but I believe this game was designed specifically for 32-bit systems and thus will have a major multi-thread problem when running on 64-bit systems. In short, I think it's inherently incompatible with my current OS.


----------



## shadow6224 (Feb 12, 2011)

"As I mentioned in my first post, none of the compatibility modes work."
Were you trying to run it in windows xp? And have you tried running it in windows 98?


----------



## dan1985 (Jul 7, 2011)

You mean windows xp and 98 compatibility mode? yes, I have. I still get the same result. The game used to work on my old PC where I had win xp installed. That was a long time ago though. 

Never tried running it on Windows 98.


----------



## shadow6224 (Feb 12, 2011)

Windows 7 compatibility troubleshooter should take care of the 64-bit to 32-bit.


----------



## shadow6224 (Feb 12, 2011)

Windows 7 compatibility troubleshooter should take care of the 64-bit to 32-bit problem.
Have you tried running it in windows 95?


----------



## dan1985 (Jul 7, 2011)

Yes, I have tried Windows 95 compatibility mode. It still doesn't work. 
I don't own Windows 95 anymore.


----------



## shadow6224 (Feb 12, 2011)

Alright, are you trying to install this program from a disc or something else?


----------



## dan1985 (Jul 7, 2011)

Tried from a cd, then copied it on my HDD and tried the same thing too. None of them work.


----------



## shadow6224 (Feb 12, 2011)

try looking at the CD. does it have any scratches on it?
so, you did try to run the CD in compatibility mode?


----------



## dan1985 (Jul 7, 2011)

Yes I tried running it in compatibility mode, and no it has no scratches at all. I susually take really good care of my CDs.


----------



## dan1985 (Jul 7, 2011)

The installation does in fact work, only it takes a really long time to get install shield running for some reason and even then it usually freezes midway. 

The setup process works great on all my other games except this one and "Might & Magic 6" which oddly enough has the same problem as Freespace 2 does.


----------



## shadow6224 (Feb 12, 2011)

Have you tried re-installing install shield?


----------



## dan1985 (Jul 7, 2011)

Nevermind, the game finally started installing after nearly 36 hours of idling, this time it actually finished. The game works, though with some minor graphical issues here and there.


----------



## shadow6224 (Feb 12, 2011)

Okay, sometimes it can just work out problems on it's own. The graphics may just be from your laptop.
pleas mark as solved.


----------

